# Mounting DRO Scales



## Chuck K (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm planning on putting a DRO on my lathe.  I've mounted one before and didn't have any real problems.  I'm thinking about mounting the cross slide scale on the front on this one.  It has a T slot with stops on the rear side of the cross slide and although I could mount the scale there, I wouldn't be able to use the stops.  Has anyone mounted their scale on the front of the cross slide?  I know its going to get hit with more chips.  The only scenario I can think of that might be a problem would be long strings coming off the tool and getting wrapped up in the pickup.  Any Input?

Chuck


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 13, 2013)

Both of my DRO's are mounted on the front of a 13" South Bend and a 13" LeBlond Regal so far there has'nt been any problems.

Paul

Both of my DRO's are Sinpos


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Paul.  I picked up a Sino DRO today.  I'm going to mount the scale on the front of the cross slide.

Chuck


----------



## lohring (Aug 15, 2013)

This is how I did it on a 9" South Bend

Lohring Miller


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 15, 2013)

I couldn't mount my scale on the rear of the cross slide like you did because I have a t-slot with stops  on the rear.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's the scale mounted on the front.  Also a shot of my read out and some progress on my vfd.


----------

